# xorg 6.8.0 nvidia problem

## isreal

Hallo allerseits!

Hab am Wochenende xorg auf die version 6.8 aktualisiert und auch den neuesten nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx und auch das neueste opengl-update installiert. (Bin leider nicht zu Hause, kann deswegen keine Versionsnummern schreiben - sind die die aktuellsten Versionsnummern vom Wochenende! *gg*)

Modul wird ohne Probleme geladen beim mergen gabs auch keine prob. xorg funktioniert mit xfce und nv in der xorg.conf einwandfrei nur wenn ich versuche mit nvidia Treiber su starten bekomm ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm ohne Fehlermeldung. Hängt sich absolut auf. STRG+ALT+BACKSP hilft auch nicht.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Mit freundlichen Gruß

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kairo

Amt,

Eintrag in der xorg.cof:

```

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

[...]

    Driver      "nvidia"

```

und 

```
 modprobe nvidia
```

versucht?

MfG und so

----------

## Louisdor

Was sagt denn ein?

```
less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Da stehen doch sicherlich ein paar Fehlermeldungen drin?!

Evtl. auch ein

```
less /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
```

probieren.

----------

## dacoool

Hi,

genau das geliche Prob hab ich auch.

Habe ebenfalls x.org 6.8 und die neuesten nvidia-treiber(Graka GeForce4Ti4600).

NV funzt bei mir auch, aber natürlich will man ja mehr  :Wink: 

Habe auch schon das ganze Forum durchgesucht, aber nicht wirklich richtige Hilfe gefunden.

Aus den Logdateien kann man keine Fehler ziehen...

Hoffe Dir wird geholfen - die Lösung könnt ja auch bei mir passen.

PS: es wurde rumspekuliert, dass es IRQ-Probs gibt.

Die einen konnten das Prob lösen, indem sie den Slot unterm AGP-Port frei gemacht haben.

(Habe da garkeine Karte drin).

Die nächsten haben USB2 deaktiviert.... Habe aber USB-Maus usw... :/

Naja, think gentoo

----------

## Lasker

Benutzt ihr zufällig nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r1 aus dem offiziellen ~x86 tree?

Dann ist möglicherweise das hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216985

euer Problem.

Die -r1 Version lief bei mir nämlich auch nicht (mit kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3).

Also entweder diese Version maskieren und wieder die "alte" 1.0.6111 (ohne -r1) nehmen,

oder die neueste Overlay- Version (-r2), die jetzt auch bei mir wieder läuft.

----------

## Ionflux

Ich gehöre nun leider auch zu den Unglücklichen, die dieses Problem neuerdings haben. Alles fing damit an, dass ich ein emerge -u world gemacht habe, wobei X.org (auf 6.8.0-r1) und nvidia-kernel (auf 6111-r1) upgedatet wurden. Zunächst wurde dann das Modul nicht geladen, was wohl an dem GCC 3.4 Problem lag (siehe andere Threads). Ich habe dann den Kernel neu kompiliert und, wo ich schonmal dabei war, auf 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 upgedatet. Dann wurde das Modul (6111-r1) nicht geladen, wegen des pci_get_class Problems (siehe ebenfalls andere Threads). Also habe ich das Modul wieder auf 6111 downgegradet. Nun wird es wieder geladen, aber X hängt an der Stelle

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"
```

mit schwarzem Bildschirm. Obwohl dann keine lokalen Versuche mehr akzeptiert werden, X wegzubekommen (ALT+F1 etc.), lässt sich X noch per ssh killen (welch ein Glück).

Ich habe bereits versucht, die Auflösung zu ändern, das hilft nicht (nebenbei lief X.org 6.8.0 vorher mit genau dieser Auflösung).

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachtrag:

Weitere Threads zum Thema, leider bisher ohne Lösung:

http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29624

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=32944&page=1

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30399&page=5&pp=15

----------

## isreal

Hab die 6111-r1 Version! Hab mir schon gedacht! Das PRoblem das ihr beschreibt ist exakt das selbe!!

Komm erst leider am Wochenende mit MEINER Gentoo Box ins I-Net.....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gibt es schon Lösungsvorschläge oder sonstiges......??

Danke schonmal. Derweilen gehts auch mit den nv Treibern....

mfg

----------

## Lasker

 *isreal wrote:*   

> Hab die 6111-r1 Version!
> 
> Gibt es schon Lösungsvorschläge oder sonstiges...

 

Ich dachte eigentlich die (genau genommen sind's 2) "Lösung(en)" schon beschrieben zu haben!?

Obwohl ich dir im Moment doch eher ein Downgrade zur alten 6111 (ohne -r1) empfehlen würde (falls

sie schon mal lief bei dir). Die -r2 Version gehört in den Overlay und lohnt IMO den Aufwandt nicht wirklich:

Anscheinend gibt's da z.Z. noch unterschiedliche Auffassungen, die noch nicht ganz geklärt sind.

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn im Laufe der nächsten Tage -r3, r4, r5 usw. erscheinen werden...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gekko

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn im Laufe der nächsten Tage -r3, r4, r5 usw. erscheinen werden... 

 

Hoffentlich, weil nämlich meine Geforce Go bei transparenten Sachen ziemlich schrotty sind.

----------

## Lasker

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *Lasker wrote:*   
> 
> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn im Laufe der nächsten Tage -r3, r4, r5 usw. erscheinen werden...  
> 
> Hoffentlich, weil nämlich meine Geforce Go bei transparenten Sachen ziemlich schrotty sind.

 

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Damit meinte ich nicht den offiziellen Tree.

Die neuesten "Experimente" werden direkt über diesen Thread diskutiert und

veröffentlicht (und deshalb nicht unbedingt nach einem emerge sync auftauchen):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216985

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Komisch.

Ich habe den Kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3, nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r1 und habe mit xorg-x11 6.8.0-r1  überhaupt keine Probleme.

Meine Geforce2 läuft super mit Schatten und Transparenz...

PS: Ist euch sicher keine Hilfe gewesen mein Beitrag.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ionflux

Mit dem Kernel gentoo-2.6.9-r1 und dem Nvidia Treiber 6111-r2 ist das Problem bei mir nun auf mysteriöse Art und Weise wieder verschwunden.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tranquility

Ich hatte ähnliche Probs mit gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-rc1

driver "nv" unter xorg lief "nvidia" nicht

Lösung war :

1. emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel(letzte unstable version).ebuild

2. emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx/(letzte unstable version).ebuild

3. in xorg.conf driver "nvidia" und in der module section glx laden

4. modprobe nvidia

5. startx

Hauptproblem war das kernel-2.6.9-rc1 nur mit unstable nvidia-kernel lief und bei emerge nvidia-glx er wieder den unstable nvidia-kernel unmerged und letzten stable installiert. Also entweder manuell nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx unstable emergen oder gleich eintragen das er immer unstable benutzt. (solange bis stable läuft).

----------

## topsch

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. 

Es lag an meinen USE-Flags von xorg. Hatte zuererst das Flag static gesetzt. Damit hats nicht funktioniert, sondern erst nach neukompilieren von xorg mit -static.

Hier meine USE-Flags:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader +dmx -doc -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static +xprint
```

Ich nutze den NVIDIA-Treiber 1.0-6111 direkt von der NVIDIA-Homepage, Kernel 2.6.8-r3

----------

